# AVX CPU Beschleunigung erst ab Windows 7 Service Pack 1



## Rollora (15. Dezember 2010)

Wie vielen vielleicht bereits bekannt, wird Intel bei Sandy Bridge und AMD beim Bulldozer die AVX genannte Befehlssatzerweiterung einführen.
Laut Heise Online wird diese jedoch nur unter Windows 7 Service Pack 1 und später auch etwas bringen (bei der Windowsfamilie). Windows XP und Vista lässt man also außen vor bei Microsoft.
Es wird jedoch Linux und Mac OS Varianten geben, die AVX unterstützen, bzw Linux kann dies bereits.
Mehr zu AVX und den unterstützten Betriebssystemen bitte der original News entnehmen:
heise online - Kommender CPU-Beschleuniger AVX: Unter Windows 7 erst mit Service Pack 1


----------



## Hugo78 (15. Dezember 2010)

Danke für den Hinweiß.


----------



## Gast1111 (15. Dezember 2010)

Jo THX, aber wer Win XP hat sollte auch mal Updaten


----------



## GaAm3r (15. Dezember 2010)

Wie schnell wird denn das damit ?


----------



## cubbi223 (15. Dezember 2010)

lol MS lol. zumindest Vista Könnten sie mit SP 3 AVX Tauglich machen


----------



## Freestyler808 (15. Dezember 2010)

Vista ist zu alt und hat sehr wenig Anteile weshalb man bei Win7 bleibt


----------



## poiu (15. Dezember 2010)

> Vista ist zu alt und hat sehr wenig Anteile weshalb man bei Win7 bleibt



oder nennen wir das Kind beim Namen, MS will das die User Upgraden.


----------



## cubbi223 (15. Dezember 2010)

So siehts aus. aber vista und XP werden von vielen Unter nehem genutzt (OK XP mehr).

Aber ich denke Mal das anwendungen eh AVX nutzen können egal auf welchen OS sie laufen. Oder ???

Und Vista ist "erst" 4 Jahre alt. wenn man bedenkt wie alt XP sein Wird wenn der Support eingestellt wird ist das nix


----------



## bingo88 (15. Dezember 2010)

cubbi223 schrieb:


> Aber ich denke Mal das anwendungen eh AVX nutzen können egal auf welchen OS sie laufen. Oder ???


Wenn das wie damals bei SSE ist, nein (deswegen nutzte MMX auch die normalen FP-Register, um mit Win95 kompatibel zu bleiben). Das Betriebssystem macht ja die Prozess- und Threadverwaltung und muss daher die Register kennen - die sind bei AVX aber neu.


----------



## cubbi223 (15. Dezember 2010)

Schade ne. Dannsollte MS Die Unterstützung für alle Suporteten Windows Version nach reichen. um die Kunden im Geschäfts bereich nich zu verärgern


----------



## bingo88 (15. Dezember 2010)

cubbi223 schrieb:


> Schade ne. Dannsollte MS Die Unterstützung für alle Suporteten Windows Version nach reichen. um die Kunden im Geschäfts bereich nich zu verärgern


Naja, erstmal muss es überhaupt Software geben, die AVX nutzt. Wenn man als Entwickler nicht selbst Hand anlegen (Assembler/Intrinsics) oder sich für $$$ den Intel-Compiler zulegn möchte, wird es mit der Unterstützung eh erstmal mau aussehen...


----------



## cubbi223 (16. Dezember 2010)

als Firma kann man Den Compiler eh als investiontioj absetzen


----------



## Superwip (16. Dezember 2010)

Da vermutlich 99% der Windowsnutzer (zumindestens Privatkunden), die auf Sandy Bridge oder Bulldozer aufrüsten sowieso Win7 benutzen oder es spätestens im Zuge der Aufrüstung des Systems bzw. des Systemneukaufs nachrüsten ist das auch nicht weiter schlimm


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (16. Dezember 2010)

und wieder die bange Frage,laufen noch alle Alten PC Spiele noch ???:
Und das jedesmal bei neuen windows versionen, es wird Zeit das GPU virtualisierung kommt,sowie DRM abgeschaft wird.Ich möchte mal gern wissen wieviele Nutzer von two worlds,halo 2,shadowrun,earth2160,mass effekt,ded space,Red alert 3,redalert the uprising,anno 1404,crysis,bioshock 1 und 2,mass effekt 2,bad company 2,medal of honour,legendary,Splintel cell conviction,prince of persia the forgotten sands,Spore,riddick asault on dark athena usw (alles PC spiele mit Onlineaktivierung mit *Installationsbegrenzung* ob je PC oder je installation ist unterschiedlich) die lizenzen vergeudet haben,weil diese nicht deinstalliert haben.Und einfach die Platte formatiert haben.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Dezember 2010)

cubbi223 schrieb:


> Schade ne. Dannsollte MS Die Unterstützung für alle Suporteten Windows Version nach reichen. um die Kunden im Geschäfts bereich nich zu verärgern



Wenn sich eine Firma dazu entschließt alle PC`s up zu graden, bzw neue zu kaufen, ist Win7 eh dabei. Ich hab es schon oft gesagt, XP macht auf Sandybridge keinen Sinn (siehe EFI). Ineffizienter Arbeiten geht schon fast nimma. Selbst ein i5 wird durch XP gebremst.


----------



## Sheeep (16. Dezember 2010)

Solange der Linux kernel avx unterstützt, ist das eigentlich egal.

weil erstmal wird es nur wenig entsprechende software gegen, außer im hpc bereich. und da verwendet man bestimmt kein windows


----------



## bingo88 (16. Dezember 2010)

Sheeep schrieb:


> weil erstmal wird es nur wenig entsprechende software gegen, außer im hpc bereich. und da verwendet man bestimmt kein windows


Genau, bevor man sich über mangelnde Unterstützung seitens des OS Sorgen macht, erstmal sehen wann überhaupt Anwendungen verfügbar sind, die davon profitieren(!)


----------



## Stormtrooper500D (16. Dezember 2010)

"...bzw. Linux kanns schon..."
Wie schön das MacOS X auf Unix = Linux basiert


----------



## .Mac (16. Dezember 2010)

byaliar schrieb:


> ..., bad company 2,...(alles PC spiele mit Onlineaktivierung mit *Installationsbegrenzung* ob je PC oder je installation ist unterschiedlich) die lizenzen vergeudet haben,weil diese nicht deinstalliert haben.Und einfach die Platte formatiert haben.



Bad Company 2 besitzt lediglich die Möglichkeit die Online-Aktivierung zu benutzen, ansonsten kann man es auch per DVD spielen, der einzigste Grund wieso ich Bad Company 2 doch noch gekauft habe.

@T Kannte die AVX Beschleunigung gar nicht, bin aber gespannt was / ob die einen großen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil mit sich bringt.

@Stormtrooper, ist allerdings Wurst, der Kernel muss die Beschleunigung ja unterstützen, und nicht die Basis des Betriebssystems. Und Unix ist nicht gleich Linux, das mal am Rande gesagt.


----------



## Stormtrooper500D (16. Dezember 2010)

Unix ist eine Distribution von Linux. Wer Linux sagt, meint nicht nur Fedora und co., das mal am Rande gesagt 

Und ja, die Beschleunigung muss er natürlich unterstützen, freu mich schon auf Lion + Mac Pro


----------



## bingo88 (16. Dezember 2010)

Stormtrooper500D schrieb:


> Unix ist eine Distribution von Linux. Wer Linux sagt, meint nicht nur Fedora und co., das mal am Rande gesagt


OT, aber: Nee, Unix gab es bereits vor Linux. Die nutzen auch verschiedene Kernel.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Dezember 2010)

byaliar schrieb:


> und wieder die bange Frage,laufen noch alle Alten PC Spiele noch ???:
> Und das jedesmal bei neuen windows versionen, es wird Zeit das GPU virtualisierung kommt,sowie DRM abgeschaft wird.Ich möchte mal gern wissen wieviele Nutzer von two worlds,halo 2,shadowrun,earth2160,mass effekt,ded space,Red alert 3,redalert the uprising,anno 1404,crysis,bioshock 1 und 2,mass effekt 2,bad company 2,medal of honour,legendary,Splintel cell conviction,prince of persia the forgotten sands,Spore,riddick asault on dark athena usw (alles PC spiele mit Onlineaktivierung mit *Installationsbegrenzung* ob je PC oder je installation ist unterschiedlich) die lizenzen vergeudet haben,weil diese nicht deinstalliert haben.Und einfach die Platte formatiert haben.


Anno 1404 hat *keine* Installationsbegrenzung und Onlineaktivierung mehr (seit Patch 1.1)

Crysis hat *keine* Installationsbegrenzung bzw. Onlineaktivierung.
Crysis Warhead hat eine Installationsbegrenzung, aber es gibt dafür ein Revoke Tool



> Bad Company 2 besitzt lediglich die Möglichkeit die Online-Aktivierung  zu benutzen, ansonsten kann man es auch per DVD spielen, der einzigste  Grund wieso ich Bad Company 2 doch noch gekauft habe.


topic: 
(avx)


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (17. Dezember 2010)

@PCGHGS
anno hatt keine DRM mehr,gut zu wisen.
na crysis hatte kein DRM ich hab natürlich warhead gemeint,ich hab beide bei Steam,Die DVD hätte ich lieber holn solln
Wenn steam nicht diese aktionen hätte,würde ich mich sogar dagegen wehren.Aber die sind so verlockend.
naja ich werde es bereuhen,im gegensatz Zu DRM Online aktivierung hatt Steam den vorteil das man Keine Installierbegrenzung hatt,aber dies ist auch de einzigste vorteil +bequemlichkeit.

Ich bin PC und KonsolenSpielsammler,und Spieler,bei den konsolen schmerzt es das ich weiss das die Spiele in 10 Jahren nicht mehr laufen (konsolenersatzteile gibt es nicht mehr im schlimmsten fall)
Zur Zeit widme ich mich den rollenspielen zu,genre dabei den zeitfresser Torchlight.Dann Drakensang,danach den klassiker baldurs gate,nee wie herrlich die Klötzchen.Oder mal systemshock ,wiso Herr gibbet keine GPU virtualisation.Ich muss mit vesa grafik klarkommen,sowie ohne maus steuerung.das nervt

nun weil ich immer mehr merke das PC sowie Konsolenspiele nur für ihre Zeit da sind, ist es für mich unverständlich ,das man davon ausgeht .Das allen anderen Menschen egal ist,ob ein Spiel gut ist, Ich würde gerne mal wieder Soulreaver Spielen aufn PC,versucht es mal zu installieren.Oder das erste resident evil,beide kenne ich nur als Konsole version,die disk sind mir abhanden gekommen.das einzigste was ich an den Spielen nicht misse ist  die Steuerung ansonsten wäre für diese atmosphärischen Titel nen remake super aufn PC,oder das grandiose Doungen keeper.
ich bin echtzeit Strategie fan,sowie kurzweilige Egoshooter.dazwischen gibet für mich nochn leider konsolen exclusiv Jump and run ,was am PC nee mangelware ist:ein ratched and clank am PC,nee wie Göttlich wäre dass.
Dafür glänzt der PC mit Rollenspielen sowie ernste settings bei Spielen.

Zum eigndlichen thema ,wiso ärgert es mich das M$ wiedereinmal das fähnchen im wind strecken will.Nun weil ja wieder ein OS dafür sorgt das viele alte PC spiele nicht mehr laufen,bei Vista gab es auch massig verluste,bei XP gingen viele Dos spielen nichtmehr.Durch 64bit wurde die Komplette 16bit befehle ausn Kernel geschmissen,das hätte den 64bit befehlsatz nicht gestörrt.einfach nur unnötig.

Das einzigste was austauschbar sind anwendungen wie etwa Office oder zeichnen oder musikbearbeitung Film usw,Sowas kann man immer verbessern und erneuern,bei PC Spielen geht da nix,ohne Komplett neu zu veröffentlichen und zu entwickeln,einen erhalt der alten version mit der option ob man es neu auflegt gibt es nicht.da heisst es besitze die alte Hardware und ein altes OS .
aber wie es immer so ist irgendwann ist auch ein Alter PC nur einfach kaputt.Und geht nicht mehr ,und wo bitte ersatzteile herbekommen,wenn diese nicht mehr gibt.
Beim PC lassen sich PC spiele immer erhalten solange es x86 gibt,bei den Konsolen wird es schwieriger,Und das ist auch der Grund weswegen ich was gegen die Konsolen habe.Ich habe schon wegen der PS2 massig Games die ich wahrscheinlich in 5 jahren alle wegschmeissen kann ,weil ich keine Konsole mehr habe.Danke
Nee adequate lösung dafür ......PC,deswegen habe ich was gegen Die aktuellen Konsolen. vom Primzip wäre es mir egal,ob ich Konsole Spiele oder PC aber wegen der nachhaltigkeit tendiere ich immer mehr zum PC.
wer sieht dies genauso.Ich weiss ist mächtig OFFtopic.aber die CPU erweiterung könnte es vonnöten machen das ich ein triple boot system einrichten muss.sowas ist unnötig.derzeit XP vista64 und dann win 7 64 warum nur,nicht nur wegen dem neustart,sondern auch wegen dem unnötigen HDD platzverbrauch



__________________
sickenes often ,often attends me,I'm ruled by pain.torture memories burned my brain,oh make it end,killed for nothimg killed by no one ,I was just a boy.Weak and lonely, cold and bloody. Give me a hand von mdb. Das Urheberechtsproblem schlägt zu, ich bin für einen ab 18 Bereich, PC Spiele sind keine Wegwerfprodukte


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Dezember 2010)

Eben nicht, windows wächst und wächst, da muss auch mal was rausgeschmissen werden. Oder glaubst du Windows 7 wird schneller wenn man es noch weiter zumüllt? MS größtes Problem ist immer die Abwärtskompatibilität die ihre Kunden verlangen. Deswegen wird Windows immer träger und die Kunden heulen rumm (Siehe Vista). Man kann es eben nicht jeden schmackhaft machen. 

Ich finde es gut so. Kunden die noch 16Bit Anwendungen benötigen, bekommen eine Virtuelle Maschine mit XP. Klappt bis jetzt wunderbar.


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. Dezember 2010)

Hallo byaliar!

Sag mal, so etwas kennst Du nicht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



?

Ich habe den Beitrag mal in Word kopiert und bin fast blind geworden vor roten Fehlern.
Ich hab sie nicht gezählt, aber an die hundert geschätzt.
Wenn man sich schon keine Mühe mit der Beitragserstellung gibt, dann kann man sich wenigstens helfen lassen. 
Vom Inhalt reden wir lieber nicht.


Fr3@k schrieb:


> ... Man kann es eben nicht jeden schmackhaft machen.
> ...
> Ich finde es gut so. Kunden die noch 16Bit Anwendungen benötigen,  bekommen eine Virtuelle Maschine mit XP. Klappt bis jetzt  wunderbar.


So sieht es in der realen Welt aus. 

Gruß aus dem zugeschneiten Thüringen


----------



## MG42 (17. Dezember 2010)

Man kann ja noch einigermaßen verstehen, dass M$ DX10,11 und der ganze Firlefanz der neueren OSes sozusagen Exclusivinhalt ist, (ist ja exklusives Microsoft-KnowHow). Aber Wenn sie jetzt anfangen mit so einem Quatsch, dass sie dem User einige wichtige oder interesannte Features vorenthalten kann man nur so bewerten: *Pfui, du alte Dreck*** M$$$$$$$$*.


----------



## sentinel1 (17. Dezember 2010)

Wer würde denn nen AVX - Prozzi mit Win XP nutzen wollen, jetzt mal ehrlich! 
Nun gut, für Vista bekommt man Win 7 Update ja quasi nachgeworfen und wer nicht ständig sein OS wechseln möchte und sich entsprechend auskennt nimmt halt Linux.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Dezember 2010)

MG42 schrieb:


> Man kann ja noch einigermaßen verstehen, dass M$ DX10,11 und der ganze Firlefanz der neueren OSes sozusagen Exclusivinhalt ist, (ist ja exklusives Microsoft-KnowHow). Aber Wenn sie jetzt anfangen mit so einem Quatsch, dass sie dem User einige wichtige oder interesannte Features vorenthalten kann man nur so bewerten: *Pfui, du alte Dreck*** M$$$$$$$$*.



Sorry aber, ihr könnt nicht immer erwarten alles kostenlos zu bekommen! 

MS muss auch Geld verdienen, sie machen das nicht zum Spaß. Manche benehmen sich echt wie im Kindergarten. Außerdem ist XP tot, da wird nichts mehr passieren. XP war nun gut 8 Jahre aktuell, viel länger als geplant. Die Zeit für XP ist abgelaufen 


edit; lol beim editieren entsteht ein neuer Post, bug?


----------



## MG42 (17. Dezember 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Sorry aber, ihr könnt nicht immer erwarten alles kostenlos zu bekommen!
> 
> MS muss auch Geld verdienen, sie machen das nicht zum Spaß. Manche benehmen sich echt wie im Kindergarten. Außerdem ist XP tot, da wird nichts mehr passieren. XP war nun gut 8 Jahre aktuell, viel länger als geplant. Die Zeit für XP ist abgelaufen
> 
> ...



Sorry, aber die haben schon genug Geld beisammen, und die bringen immer noch Sicherheitupdates, in letzter Zeit weniger DX9 Updates, dann noch den einen Arschabwischer und den anderen. Es liegt doch auf der Hand, dass die neuen OS wegen den neuen Features gekauft werden, anstatt einfach updzudaten, also ist AVX kein Kassenschlager oder ein Musthave wie die neuen DXe.
Also es würde fast keinen Aufwand kosten, das zu implementieren, wo liegt das Problem, wenn es seine Vorteile und keine Nachteile für die Verkaufszahlen neueren Win (deswegen ist ja mit DX9c bei XP Schluss) mit sich bringt. Aber Hauptsache den Usern alles vorenthalten. Kann mir eigentlich egal sein, ich hab grad Ubuntu gebootet, das unterstützt jedenfalls AVX, würde es mein Prozessor auch nativ unterstützen .


----------



## Maschine311 (18. Dezember 2010)

Ich weiß garnicht was sich einige hier aufregen. Was erwartet ihr eigentlich. Soll MS auch noch 3.11 unterstützen Man XP war und ist eigentlich ein geiles OS aber irgendwann muß einfach mal schluß sein. Zudem muß man immer Software entwickeln die dann auch auf den alten Karren laufen, was für mich den Fortschritt von neuer Software und Hardware extrem ausbremst.

Ich erwarte ja auch nicht von VW das die meinen alten Golf 1 zum Golf 6 upgraden oder wenigstens alle Ersatzteile vom G6 zum G1 kompatibel machen. Wer mehr Leistung & Features will muß halt mal Geld in die Hand nehmen.

Xp irgendwo auf einen alten 2. Rechner zu haben macht ja Sinn, um z.B. alte Games, Programme oder Hardware zu nutzen, aber dann kann man nicht auch noch neue Features erwarten, das finde ich ein wenig dreist


----------



## Skysnake (18. Dezember 2010)

Der Support für XP ist ja auch eingestellt worden. Daher ist es auch völlig ok, das da nichts mehr kommt. Die Zeiten die Sie garantiert haben sind rum und dann ist es auch verständlich das man sich die Arbeit nicht mehr macht. Da steckt nämlich deutlich mehr dahinter als so mancher hier denkt...

Sollte allerdings Vista kein AVX bekommen, wärs schon dreist.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. Dezember 2010)

MG42 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber die haben schon genug Geld beisammen, und die bringen immer noch Sicherheitupdates, in letzter Zeit weniger DX9 Updates, dann noch den einen Arschabwischer und den anderen. Es liegt doch auf der Hand, dass die neuen OS wegen den neuen Features gekauft werden, anstatt einfach updzudaten, also ist AVX kein Kassenschlager oder ein Musthave wie die neuen DXe.
> Also es würde fast keinen Aufwand kosten, das zu implementieren, wo liegt das Problem, wenn es seine Vorteile und keine Nachteile für die Verkaufszahlen neueren Win (deswegen ist ja mit DX9c bei XP Schluss) mit sich bringt. Aber Hauptsache den Usern alles vorenthalten. Kann mir eigentlich egal sein, ich hab grad Ubuntu gebootet, das unterstützt jedenfalls AVX, würde es mein Prozessor auch nativ unterstützen .



Vollkommender Blödsinn. Jeder der deiner Meinung nach genug verdient hat, soll also ab einer bestimmten Summe nur noch für Lau arbeiten? Ohmann werde erwachsen. 

Viele Opensource-Entwickler wechseln nach Jahren auch zu anderen Firmen, denn auf dauer kann man ein Produkt nicht kostenlos anbieten, denn man ist auf Spenden und Werbung angewiesen.


----------



## Two-Face (18. Dezember 2010)

MG42 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber die haben schon genug Geld beisammen, und die bringen immer noch Sicherheitupdates, in letzter Zeit weniger DX9 Updates, dann noch den einen Arschabwischer und den anderen. Es liegt doch auf der Hand, dass die neuen OS wegen den neuen Features gekauft werden, anstatt einfach updzudaten, also ist AVX kein Kassenschlager oder ein Musthave wie die neuen DXe.
> Also es würde fast keinen Aufwand kosten, das zu implementieren, wo liegt das Problem, wenn es seine Vorteile und keine Nachteile für die Verkaufszahlen neueren Win (deswegen ist ja mit DX9c bei XP Schluss) mit sich bringt. Aber Hauptsache den Usern alles vorenthalten. Kann mir eigentlich egal sein, ich hab grad Ubuntu gebootet, das unterstützt jedenfalls AVX, würde es mein Prozessor auch nativ unterstützen .


Mit DirectX9 und vielen anderen Features ist es bei XP aus dem Grund schluss, weil sich dessen Kernel einfach nicht dafür eignet - man kann keine massiven Änderungen an etwas vornehmen, welches dazu ausgelegt ist, mit dem zu funktionieren, was zu seiner Zeit aktuell war und wo ganze Teams erfahrener Programmierer jahrzehnte lang rumgeschlossert haben.


----------



## MG42 (18. Dezember 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Vollkommender Blödsinn. Jeder der deiner Meinung nach genug verdient hat, soll also ab einer bestimmten Summe nur noch für Lau arbeiten? Ohmann werde erwachsen.
> 
> Viele Opensource-Entwickler wechseln nach Jahren auch zu anderen Firmen, denn auf dauer kann man ein Produkt nicht kostenlos anbieten, denn man ist auf Spenden und Werbung angewiesen.



Ja, auf die Idee dass M$ ein wohltätiger Verein ist, bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen 
Aber so eine Fleißarbeit könnte man doch von MS erwarten?, klar dass sie damit kein Geld verdienen, 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Mit DirectX9 und vielen anderen Features ist es bei XP aus dem Grund schluss, weil sich dessen Kernel einfach nicht dafür eignet - man kann keine massiven Änderungen an etwas vornehmen, welches dazu ausgelegt ist, mit dem zu funktionieren, was zu seiner Zeit aktuell war und wo ganze Teams erfahrener Programmierer jahrzehnte lang rumgeschlossert haben.



Ach egal, so wichtig ist der Mist auch wieder nicht, im Moment regt mich so anderes ziemlich mehr auf, als auf so ein paar Kleinigkeiten rumzureiten... 
Es läuft wenigstems stabil, dann ist das auch gut so


----------



## KILLTHIS (18. Dezember 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Mit DirectX9 und vielen anderen Features ist es bei XP aus dem Grund schluss, weil sich dessen Kernel einfach nicht dafür eignet - man kann keine massiven Änderungen an etwas vornehmen, welches dazu ausgelegt ist, mit dem zu funktionieren, was zu seiner Zeit aktuell war und wo ganze Teams erfahrener Programmierer jahrzehnte lang rumgeschlossert haben.



Dem stimme ich zu. Zudem ist bei jeder Architektur irgendwann schluss. Der Aufwand und der damit verbundene Nutzen würden einander nicht mehr relativieren und es würde zudem reichlich wenig Sinn machen, etwas veraltetes weiterhin auf den neuesten Stand zu bringen; Nehmen wir die alte K8-Architektur von AMD zum Beispiel. Diese mit modernen Features auszustatten wäre Unsinnig. Und so ist es nun mal auch irgendwann mit XP - bzw. so ist es mitlerweile.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (19. Dezember 2010)

wegen der Beschwerden nee Korrektur,mein Deutsch sollte mal besser werden

Anno hat keine DRM mehr, gut zu wissen.
Na crysis hatte kein DRM ich hab natürlich warhead gemeint, ich hab beide bei Steam,die DVD hätte ich lieber holen sollen
Wenn Steam nicht diese Aktionen hätte, würde ich mich sogar dagegen wehren.Aber die sind so verlockend.
Naja ich werde es bereuen im Gegensatz zur DRM online Aktivierung hatt Steam den Vorteils dass man keine Installierbegrenzung hatt, aber dies ist auch de einzigste Vorteil und Bequemlichkeit.

Ich bin PC und Konsolen Spielsammler und Spieler, bei den Konsolen schmerzt es, das ich weiß, dass die Spiele in 10 Jahren nicht mehr laufen (Konsolenersatzteile gibt es nicht mehr im schlimmstenfalls)
Zur Zeit widme ich mich den Rollenspielen ,Genre zu bin dabei den Zeitfresser Torchlight. Dann Drakensang, danach den Klassiker Baldurs Gate, nee wie herrlich die Klötzchen.Oder mal Systemshock ,wieso Herr gibbet keine GPU virtualisation. Ich muss mit Vesa Grafik klarkommen, sowie ohne maus steuerung.das nervt

Nun, weil ich immer mehr merke, dass PC sowie Konsolenspiele nur für ihre Zeit da sind, ist es für mich unverständlich, das man davon ausgeht.Das allen anderen Menschen egal ist, ob ein Spiel gut ist, ich würde gerne mal wieder Soulreaver Spielen aufn PC, versucht es mal zu installieren.Oder das erste Resident evil, beide kenne ich nur als Konsole Version, die Disk sind mir abhanden gekommen.das einzigste was ich an den Spielen nicht misse ist die Steuerung ansonsten wäre für diese atmosphärischen Titel nen Remake super aufn PC oder das grandiose Doungen Keeper.
Ich bin Echtzeit Strategie Fan, sowie kurzweilige Egoshooter dazwischen. Leider sind konsolen exclusiv Jump and Run, was am PC Mangelware ist:ein ratched and Clank am PC, nee wie göttlich wäre dass.
Dafür glänzt der PC mit Rollenspielen sowie ernste Setting bei Spielen.

Zum eigendlichen Thema, wieso ärgert es mich das M$ wiedereinmal das Fähnchen im Wind strecken will.Nun weil ja wieder ein OS dafür sorgt das viele alte PC spiele nicht mehr laufen,bei Vista gab es auch massig Verluste,bei XP gingen viele Dos spielen nichtmehr. Durch 64bit wurde die Komplette 16bit befehle aus den Kernel geschmissen, das hätte den 64bit Befehlsatz nicht gestörrt.einfach nur unnötig.

Das einzigste was austauschbar sind Anwendungen wie etwa Office oder zeichnen oder Musikbearbeitung Film usw.,So was kann man immer verbessern und erneuern, bei PC Spielen geht da nix, ohne komplett neu zu veröffentlichen und zu entwickeln, einen Erhalt der alten Version mit der Option ob man es neu auflegt gibt es nicht.da heißt es "besitze die alte Hardware und ein altes OS".
Aber wie es immer so ist irgendwann ist auch ein alter PC nur einfach kaputt.Und geht nicht mehr ,und wo bitte Ersatzteile herbekommen,wenn diese nicht mehr gibt.
Beim PC lassen sich PC spiele immer erhalten, solange es x86 gibt,bei den Konsolen wird es schwieriger,und das ist auch der Grund, weswegen ich was gegen die Konsolen habe.Ich habe schon wegen der PS2 massig Games, die ich wahrscheinlich in 5 Jahren alle wegschmeißen kann ,weil ich keine Konsole mehr habe.Danke
Nee adäquate Lösung dafür ......PC,deswegen habe ich was gegen die aktuellen Konsolen. Vom Prinzip wäre es mir egal,ob ich Konsole Spiele oder PC aber wegen der Nachhaltigkeit tendiere ich immer mehr zum PC.
Wer sieht dies genauso.Ich weiß ist mächtig OFFtopic.aber die CPU Erweiterung könnte es vonnöten machen das Ich ein Triple System einrichten muss.sowas ist unnötig.derzeit XP vista64 und dann Win 7 64 warum nur,nicht nur wegen dem  Neustart sondern auch wegen dem unnötigen HDD-Platzverbrauch


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. Dezember 2010)

byaliar schrieb:


> Nun weil ja wieder ein OS dafür sorgt das viele alte PC spiele nicht mehr laufen,bei Vista gab es auch massig Verluste,bei XP gingen viele Dos spielen nichtmehr. Durch 64bit wurde die Komplette 16bit befehle aus den Kernel geschmissen, das hätte den 64bit Befehlsatz nicht gestörrt.einfach nur unnötig.


Hör bitte auf einen solche Stuß zu verbreiten.
Du hast nicht die geringste Ahnung von DOS/WINDOWS und plapperst munter durcheinander.
Lies erst mal das
Windows Application Programming Interface ? Wikipedia  ,
ehe Du deinen Sermon fortsetzt.
Bei mir laufen übrigens unter Vista 64 fast alle DOS-Spiele, man muß nur wissen wie.


----------



## Rollora (3. Januar 2011)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Hör bitte auf einen solche Stuß zu verbreiten.
> Du hast nicht die geringste Ahnung von DOS/WINDOWS und plapperst munter durcheinander.
> Lies erst mal das
> Windows Application Programming Interface ? Wikipedia  ,
> ...


Ist aufwendig, aber es geht ja. Leider nicht immer Fehlerfrei oder mit der Grafik/Sound.


----------

